# ulimit and hard limits



## Fusengammu (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm using 10.3.9, and I wrote a program that needs to access a lot of memory, so I wanted to do 

ulimit -s unlimited

but OS X won't let me.

I did a 

ulimit -H -a

and found stack size is hard limit is 64M.  I know on Linux, there is a /etc/security/limits.conf file root can edit, but is there something similar on OS X?  I've been scouring the web and can't find a solution.

thanks


----------

